# Krötenteich, in den sie schon manchen reingezaubert hat



## Namarne

Halo! 

Gisela ist eine kleine Nebelhexe, die in einem Haus neben einem Tich wohnt. Ich verstehe das Wort 'reingezaubert' nicht. Könnten Sie mir bitte helfen? 
(Creo que entiendo _zaubern_, pero me despista sobre todo el _rein_: ¿viene de _herein_, o de _rein_?).  

Vielen Dank.  


> Gisela wohnt in einem kleinen Haus, umgeben von Feldern und dem  berühmten Krötenteich, in den sie schon manchen reingezaubert hat, der  ihr in die Quere kam.
> 
> (Claudia Duhonj-Gabersek, _Die Nebelhexe Gisela_).


----------



## anipo

Viene de herein. Metió por medio de hechizos a más de uno en su pequeña casa.
Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

¿Les metió en su pequeña casa? ¿"in den" corresponde a "das kleine Haus?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## anipo

jordi picarol said:


> ¿Les metió en su pequeña casa? ¿"in den" corresponde a "das kleine Haus?
> Saludos
> Jordi


¡Lo que le pasa a uno por apurarse!
Tienes razón. No es a la casa que los hizo entrar por hechizo, sino al estanque de sapos - Krötenteich.
Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

_.....Krötenteich, in den sie schon manchen reingezaubert hat, ......._

*rein* puede ser *herein* oder *hinein*.
En este caso es hinein.

Si estás *en un cuarto* y alguien quiere entrar, dices:  "Komm *rein*!"  =   *herein*  (¡Adelante! ¡Pase!)

Pero si tú estás *fuera *de la casa (o del cuarto) y otra persona quiere entrar, le dices:  "Geh *rein*!"   =  *hinein*

Pues, en este caso la bruja Gisela no está en el estanque de sapos, sino les hace entrar en el estanque por hechizo a otros. ►  *hinein* 

¿Te queda claro ahora? Si no, ¡házmelo saber! entonces te daré más ejemplos.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias a todos. 





nievedemango said:


> ¿Te queda claro ahora? Si no, ¡házmelo saber! entonces te daré más ejemplos.


¡Sí!  Muchas gracias, Nievedemango, tu explicación es estupenda. 

Saludos.


----------

